# Pics from MO



## orange legs (Mar 3, 2009)

Here's some pics I took from this last weekend in MO. We had a blast. Saw plenty of birds. Have 2 newbies that are hooked. Some of these pics I took of birds that were in fields up the road from us, the Sat night migration from the NW, my Lab Gunner, our group effort Ross with neck collar and leg band and my son with his Blue.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Looks like a good hunt.


----------



## Sd snow goose killer (Jan 20, 2007)

Lots of juvies. 
That is awesome, congrats on the collar. :beer:


----------



## Save Hens (Mar 15, 2008)

Nice hunt guys. Congrats on the collar


----------



## marshman (Jul 8, 2005)

Great pics. Must of forgot to change date on the camera. It reads 2008.


----------



## Benelliboy1715 (Feb 22, 2006)

Thanks for posting the pics! Looks like you guys had a fun time, and decent weather down there. Great Job!


----------



## orange legs (Mar 3, 2009)

Never even noticed it till you said something. I'm blaming that one on the wife. At least she got the day and month right.
Weather was decent. It was in the 60's with up and down wind when we got there fri then it was in the 40's and very breezy on Sat and Sun. And very muddy. It even hailed Sat night when we got back to the hotel.


----------



## aboller (Dec 24, 2006)

I like the guys hood with the tail feathers in the group pic!!! :beer:

Adam


----------



## honkerslayr (Dec 14, 2006)

Really nice lookin pics....looks fun!!! Can't wait to get out!


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

Great pictures. Congrats on the collar and band too.


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

Nice! Even a little war paint on the dog. :beer:


----------



## snowslayer (Feb 4, 2008)

Awsome pics. Love the bands.


----------



## hammerhead (Dec 22, 2004)

Beautiful blue that young man is holding.


----------



## blue geese (Apr 1, 2008)

good job. chase the birds up here :beer:


----------



## orangefeet (Nov 7, 2007)

Nice work on the collar. I saw a snow or ross wearing one today about a mile high. True trophy if you ask me.


----------



## Neck Collar (Sep 19, 2006)

That's pretty neat to get a collar that you probably didn't see on the bird until it was on the ground.

And those hooded sweatshirts with the black tail feathers on the hood are pretty sweet, where does a guy get one of those?

Cool Pics thanks for posting them


----------



## Goose Destroyer (Mar 15, 2005)

Looks like fun..Congrats..keep getting new people hooked on hunting and espically the kids!


----------



## mshutt (Apr 21, 2007)

UGH....really? you had to post those pictures???

I was so close to not even THINKING about spring snows yet...then i just HAD to comeinto this damn thread an peak...

is the snow gone yet??


----------



## dougdoug (Mar 12, 2009)

them pics get me wild u[ cant wait for em to move up to SD more


----------



## popenyoung2 (Oct 20, 2006)

Were you guys near Mound city? It was a wild weekend for us...117 in 3 days 1 banded Blue...awesome time, maybe catch em in SD or ND....see if my bags are out in the lawn when I mention that to the Mrs


----------

